# Attestation employeur site ne marche pas



## Nany88 (11 Août 2022)

Bnjr les filles 
Un parent avec qui nous sommes e' bin terme ne a toujours pas donner l'attestation employeur car apparemment le site est en maintenance depuis fin juillet. 
Donc être temps elle était e' vacs, je lais relancer hier elle essaye depuis et toujours rien.... 
Avais vous eu ce pb pour celles qui on fait fin de contrat ? 
Le site pôle emploi en maintenance.... 
 ???? 
Mais il me sembler que pajemploi a fait un nouveau service ou le pe peut faire cette attestation ???


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Août 2022)

Perso je n'ai jamais de problème.... Je fais une attestation papier que je donne au PE. Il la signe, me la rend, je la scanne et je l'envoie sous PDF via mon Espace POLE EMPLOI. Ça me prend peut-être un peu plus de temps mais je sais ce qui figure sur l'attestation et je n'attends pas après des semaines


----------



## isa19 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour, bizarre mai que votre employeur apelle le  3995 , c'est le N° pole emploi pour employeur particulier il demande 1 attestation de salaire on lui donnera.


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Août 2022)

Nanou le PE n'a pas besoin d'ouvrir un compte ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour ayant eu une fin de contrat récemment,  la maman est passée par polemploi sans souci.


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Août 2022)

Bonsoir par chez nous fin juillet mes employeurs ont fait l'attestation de pôle emploi en ligne sans souci.
Cette maman ne sait peut être pas faire ?!


----------



## Nany88 (11 Août 2022)

Peut elle télécharger l'attestation via un site ? Ou moi même ? Comme sa je la ferais


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour tous mes anciens employeurs ont fait l'attestation en ligne puis m'ont imprimé un exemplaire papier .


----------



## Biboune116 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour j'ai eu un contrat qui ses fini fin juillet les parents peuvent faire attestation d'employeur sur paje emploi cet ce qu'il on fait les parents


----------



## Cherrylilie (15 Août 2022)

J ai également eu une fin de contrat fin juillet et mon employeur a eu le même souci. Il m a même envoyé une capture d écran pour prouver sa bonne foi.
Le site pajemploi indiquait un problème de maintenance. 
Il a réussi aux alentours du 9 juillet a la sortir.


----------



## Cherrylilie (15 Août 2022)

Du 9 août pardon


----------



## Nany88 (15 Août 2022)

Oui voilà pareil elle m'a envoyer capture d'écran pr prouver sa bonne foi, mais par les conseils des filles je lui est envoyer l attestation pdf elle me l'a fait manuellement


----------



## VirKill (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je uis de la vieille école je remplis l'attestion employeur pour pole emploi en double exemplaire, oui cela pend du temps au moins c'est fait.
Bonne journée


----------



## Nounic (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Virkill pour pouvoir remplir l'attestation il faut que votre p.e vous un fournisse l'exemplaire ? car il me semble que l'on ne peut plus en trouver des vierges sur le net depuis que cette attestation a été modifiée.


----------



## Marie06 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour l attestation employeur a changé. Je viens de reçevoir les deux attestations papier à remplir des deux parents pour 2 fin de contrat. J aime bien les remplir moi- même correctement ! Pour cela il faut que le parent crée un compte sur pôle emploi onglet particulier employeur. Puis quand il se connecte avec son identifiant et son mot de passe il va sur gérer mes attestations. Puis il clique sur l attestation simplifiée salariée BS ( ne pas confondre avec l attestation CESU) et il la télécharge puis l'imprime. Ça paraît compliqué mais c'est facile il faut se laisser guider.


----------

